# Name The Movie Part Deux



## greyhound (Aug 3, 2008)

After the original Name the Movie was starting to get a little stale it was decided that a new game was started to introduce themed rounds to allow everyone the chance to play.

This thread will be used to advertise the scheduled games and for people to suggest themes for a particular round. It also allows players to make rule suggestions and discuss the game without making the individual game threads offtopic.

The themes will hopefully allow more new players to join in, themes can be genres or eras such as Horror and the 90s so suggest themes you would like to appear so they can be discussed here. Another suggestion was for a team game which would be feasible but we would have to discuss the rules for that one.

Each game will start on the first Sunday of each month and end on the Friday before, the winner of the round will be the person with the most points at the end of that round. Start and end dates will be edited into this post as more suggestions come in.

Each round will have a judge to watch over the thread and settle disputes or make decisions regarding players that have not returned to check the thread after posting an image or have not returned to check if their guess was correct (delaying the posting of a new image). The judge will be the winner of the previous round, the judge role does not require you to know anything about the genre just to moderate the game. It is the responsibility of the appointed judge to post the thread for their round, probably should enable email notification for the thread when you create it. I always forget though. Appointing the winner of the previous round as the judge makes sense as we know they enjoy and understand the game. If there are problems with that person being judge, holiday in Cambodia, for example, the runner-up will become judge and so on. The judge can remove points for delaying the game but I don't think it will be necessary.

Revised Rules:

One person posts a screenshot of a film, relevant to the theme of the round, making sure it isn't impossible to guess (ie include either a lead character or make it a renowned/significant scene)....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot and sends a PM to the forum member whose image they guessed correctly. This allows them to judge the guesses for that particular image in your absence. When confirming a film the score table must be updated with the new scores, post this in a codebox to make sure the list doesn't get too long. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

When you have guessed a movie correctly, be sure to check back and post a movie as soon as possible because anyone will be allowed to post a new movie after 12 hours of inactivity. As for players that don't check back on the guesses for a movie they have posted, if there is no response within 12 hours the judge can post a new image. The new rule to send the name of your movie to the previous poster will help here.

When uploading images, I use http://imageshack.us/ as there is less of a chance it won't be accessible or blocked by ad software. Make sure not to include the name of the film/actor or any kind of information about the film in the filename.

Link to the original topic: 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=66458

CODEScheduled Games

Theme                                    Round Start & End Date                           Judge
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Horror                                   Sun 3rd Aug - Fri 5th Sept                       greyhound
Sci Fi                                   Sun 7th Sept - Fri 3rd Oct                       Tanas
80s Comedy                              Sun 5th Oct - Fri 7th Nov                       Tanas
Fantasy                                    Mon 3rd Nov? - Fri 5th Dec                       TrolleyDave

There will inevitably be some issues to discuss in the 1st round, but hopefully we can get them sorted and end up with a good judging process to stick to.

The first game (horror genre) thread to follow...


----------



## The Worst (Aug 8, 2008)

I suggest comedy or 80's movies for the next round


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking Comedy or Action, maybe like The Worst says using 80's as another defining point.  I'm leaning more towards 80s comedy as I have loads in my DVD collection. lol


----------



## greyhound (Aug 8, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yeah I was thinking Comedy or Action, maybe like The Worst says using 80's as another defining point.  I'm leaning more towards 80s comedy as I have loads in my DVD collection. lol



I don't think we can be so specific just yet, but it may work. If enough people want it we'll go with that for the September round.


----------



## fischju (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll have to leave this new Name The Movie up to the old guys, I only have random movie knowledge


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 8, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> I'll have to leave this new Name The Movie up to the old guys, I only have random movie knowledge




What if we made it general movies of a particular decade?


----------



## greyhound (Aug 15, 2008)

anymore suggestions before we confirm the theme for the next round??


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 16, 2008)

I would vote for 80's comedies.  That sounds like it would be fun.  But really, shouldn't the final decision on the theme be up to the judge/winner?

greyhound, can you edit the rules to include something about PMing the previous movie poster with the current answer?  That was a great suggestion by FAST.  It should keep the game moving, and keeps two people from going back and forth with answers.


----------



## greyhound (Aug 16, 2008)

Added the new rule to the first post, thanks FAST6191

no, the judge doesn't choose the next theme, the judge doesn't need to know anything about the theme they are judging, just the rules of the game. The whole point of the themes is to get new people playing, those people who were complaining about too many old films in the original game can come in here and vote for a genre they would like. That way we can ensure that themes are never too similar.

We'll go with the 80s Comedies for winner of the horror round to judge.


----------



## Man18 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you should remove the judge thing where the previous winner becomes a judge or add in a the judge is not allowed to play just to stop the judge from winning over and over again/stopping users from abusing their power by removing points to people that guess fairly.

ADDITION

Because of a dispute in the 80s Comedy that was not handled well by the judge who tried to guess but was 2late started a hissy and stopped the person who guess correctly and instead of saying im sorry you were not able to guess the next user gets the point he just went off yelling at the user calling him a dick/troll and other names for a good while.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't know it was that intense lol


----------



## greyhound (Nov 3, 2008)

allow more time for people to suggest themes next time, the whole point of it is to allow new players to suggest a theme so they can play, 1 hour definitely isn't long enough. Also, the last round was meant to end on the 7th.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 3, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> allow more time for people to suggest themes next time, the whole point of it is to allow new players to suggest a theme so they can play, 1 hour definitely isn't long enough. Also, the last round was meant to end on the 7th.


We tried to keep everything quick and ready. Since Tanas accidentally named the topic incorrectly we were all wrong on the end date so I assumed that it was the 3rd we need to quickly start another game.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 3, 2008)

I think we need a couple rules clarifications before this round really gets underway.  These are suggestions based on what has gone wrong recently:

1) We need to add something to the PM rule about what happens if the person who posts a movie doesn't PM the previous movie poster right away.  I'm of the opinion that the previous poster still should not be able to guess, even if they haven't received a PM yet.  It only seems fair.

2) We need a rule on what happens if you guess, are told you are correct, and then don't post a new movie.  Something along the lines of "If you don't post a new movie within 20 hours, you lose the point you were just given, and the previous poster puts up a new movie."

As always, these are just suggestions, and should be open to reasonable debate.  I just don't think we need the same thread de-railments this round, and an official rule should help with that.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2008)

Looking for some suggestions for the next round of Name the Movie.  Maybe something in the Crime / Drama genre?  Or just drama from a certain decade?    

We could do something more like documentaries or biographies, but people might not have much interest.

Thoughts?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm up for pretty much anything, even if I don't know the movie genre I still enjoy playing.  Crime movies sound pretty good though, I'm a big fan of the genre.


----------



## tomqman (Dec 4, 2008)

i think we need a festive/holiday theme, as of what time of year it is


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay, so we've done 
Horror
Sci Fi
80s Comedy
and Fantasy.
That covers most of the major genres...

*shrug* Animated perhaps?

Psychological Thriller?

Independent films?


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 4, 2008)

tomqman said:
			
		

> i think we need a festive/holiday theme, as of what time of year it is


I was thinking about that too tomqman.  Movies with a holiday theme (Christmas, Chanukkah, Kwanzaa, New Years, any holiday this time of year).  I just didn't know if we'd have enough material, and I certainly wouldn't want to alienate anyone.  

The holiday wouldn't need to be the primary theme, just an identifiable element.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 5, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> tomqman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this idea, too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd be happy with the xmas themed idea was well.


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds good.  I'll put up a new thread shortly.  

Anyone without sufficient holiday spirit will be banned.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 6, 2008)

Bah!
Forum-bug.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 5, 2009)

Time for suggestions on the next genre.  There were a couple suggestions at the end of the last thread for "animated".    

Some other suggestions:

Crime
Academy Award Winners (Best Pic, Best Lead/Support Actor/Actress, Best Director, Best Screenplay)
Movies that start with the letter "S"
Movies that have a color in the title

Dunno.  Just throwing out ideas.  I guess my vote would be for Crime movies.

Vulpes Abnocto is the next judge, and decides when the next round starts.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2009)

You've just won the Name That Movie game!
Tell him what he's won, Johnny!
_More Responsibility!_


Ah crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You do know that I've spent the past 28 years avoiding that stuff, right?

*chuckle*
Kidding, of course. I'm more than happy to judge the upcoming round.
Now...the next round:

We could do date movies! 
*slowly looks around at the usual participants*
...errr...maybe not.

A porno round would be hilarious, 
except for the fact that TTDSman would know all the answers.
(as if that's any different from the last round)

I like Szyslak's idea of movies beginning with a certain letter.
We can either have it be a static letter, or rotating 
(1st movie begins with A, 2nd one B, 3rd one C, etc)

TTDSman suggested Animation/Anime
(A personal favorite of mine)

Other possibilities:
Crime/gangster movies, 
War (and anti-war)  movies, 

EDIT: imz suggests the "Action" genre

Any suggestions or thoughts from the group?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm gonna give this topic a single bump to give all our participants a chance to have their vote heard.

The next round will begin tomorrow, January 7th, and will run through February 7th.

People who have yet to join in the game: this is an ideal time for you to begin, 
and your thoughts on the next round's theme are welcome.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 11, 2009)

No discussion yet huh? 

pingy, any thoughts on a theme?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm up for whatever!  I've not been doing so well in the last couple but still been enjoying it.  I really liked the alphabetical rotation round, it worked well.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 11, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> No discussion yet huh?
> 
> pingy, any thoughts on a theme?



How about a name the movie yearly rotation?

We could start off at a set year, say 1970, then people post a movie for every year following that, so it would be 1st film 1970, 2nd from 1971 and so on until 2008. Then when we reach 2008 it goes back to 1970.

What do you think of that?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds hard, so it sounds good!  It just means doing a little research before posting a film.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 13, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 14, 2009)

why not errybody I like the year idea.


----------



## Teh Worste (Feb 14, 2009)

If they would quit banning my accounts i could play more frequently, anyway for what its worth i suggest high school/teen movies !!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 14, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> why not errybody I like the year idea.


Are you planning on seriously participating, this time?





I kinda like the idea. Agreed, it means a little more research before posting, but it might just work.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you know the answer to that.


I think the way I play is enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 14, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No its not. 


Just for you.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 16, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You play like a TiTDSman18


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 16, 2009)

pingy, when do you think you'll start the next round?


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh yeah of course I start it, I didnt realise.

I shall start it tonight if everyone is happy with doing the yearly rotation theme.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2009)

*thumbs up*
Let's do it!!
.....um.....
and play the game, too.

^^;


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Oh yeah of course I start it, I didnt realise.
> 
> I shall start it tonight if everyone is happy with doing the yearly rotation theme.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 17, 2009)

I know I know, was having problems uploading pictures earlier, I will start it soon.


----------



## Szyslak (Feb 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I know I know, was having problems uploading pictures earlier, I will start it soon.


Just messing pingy.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm always looking for an excuse to link to cheesy early 80's music.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 17, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an horrendous 80's song.


----------



## ! ! &#33 (Mar 18, 2009)

*SUGGESTIONS FOR THE NEXT ROUND *



how about *sequels and remakes only*


----------



## Man18 (Mar 18, 2009)

!!! thats probably the most original suggestion yet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2009)

! ! !'s suggestion has my vote too.

Gonna be a lot of hate in this round.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 18, 2009)

I like that idea !!!, I just wonder if we'll have enough good material to choose from.  I suppose across all genres, there should be enough to last for a while.  Might get pretty challenging by the end of a month, though.

Still plenty of time for ideas and discussion.  I'm thinking the next round will start up tomorrow or Friday after more people have a chance to weigh in with opinions.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 18, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I like that idea !!!, I just wonder if we'll have enough good material to choose from.  I suppose across all genres, there should be enough to last for a while.  Might get pretty challenging by the end of a month, though.



Yeah the worsts idea is not that bad, but I kind of get the same feeling we will run out of content by the end too.

We shall keep your idea in mind the worst.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 18, 2009)

@Syslak have you not been following Hollywood for the last 50 years or so (I say we do not go back too much further for there is little chance of a silent film remake being got by anyone)? Or dare I say it Bollywood (might have to think long and hard about that one as I am not sure how many Bollywood fans (generally I am not one) we have around here).

The problem as I see it is things can get quite obscure which may be slightly unfair (most people are still surprised that the recent Ocean's 11 series is a remake for example).

I was thinking however and I say we however expand it a bit to allow spoofs as well, were it up to me I would limit it to the more direct spoofs rather than the glut of scenes/compilation films we had over the last decade or so.

The question is also out there of what counts as a sequel (looking at the likes of the Bond films, * of the dead, possibly batman or the series "reboots"- same setting but different characters like Starship troopers 1 and 2 or the dungeons and dragons films) or book to film (Dracula is the obvious one here even though most of the films have no other connection), hopefully enough people suffer from the weaboo within that Japanese cinema is OK but I am sure I can list 30 European films that suffered received remakes.
Just because I am on a roll what about TV series films (knight rider even had one but for more recent what about stargate), how does that work and to cap it all off what about crossovers and spinoffs (stuff like daredevil and elektra or possibly the new wolverine film).


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 18, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> The problem as I see it is things can get quite obscure which may be slightly unfair (most people are still surprised that the recent Ocean's 11 series is a remake for example).
> 
> I was thinking however and I say we however expand it a bit to allow spoofs as well, were it up to me I would limit it to the more direct spoofs rather than the glut of scenes/compilation films we had over the last decade or so.



Dont underestimate the n00bness of people that will join in the game, especially if its in the GOTC section, we should keep the theme simple and straightforward Fast. I dont think we should muddy the waters with spoofs and sequels being put together.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 19, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH you will want n00bs to join, the reason it was moved was to encourage more people to join in and have fun with their fellow tempers not to exclude people in addition quit hating on !!!. 

The ABC round and the Year round were fairly complicated in their entirety, this is a fairly simple idea and will be fun because there are not as many guide lines and previously set in a round. We should be setting themes rather than rules.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2009)

Your talking like you actually care about how the game turns out, which is confusing seeing as you do your best to spoil it for people.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 19, 2009)

short rounds based on prolific actors?

Samuel L Jackson edition?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 19, 2009)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> short rounds based on prolific actors?
> 
> Samuel L Jackson edition?




Samuel L. is from my neck of the woods. 
I pass by his high school on the way to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Fame by proxy. woot. )

How short are we talking? A week?
And perhaps 1 judge per 3 actors? (give or take)
That's not a bad suggestion.

 I'm still considering a sister-thread: "Name the TV Series".
Any takers?


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah thats a great suggestion in fact!

How about this, every three days we rotate an actor, but to avoid confusion and bickering we select the actors we want in the game now. Lets say each person suggest three actors they want in the game, then at the end the top 10 selected actors and actresses are determined. So we have the list ready before the game officially begins, and the dates those actors will be rotated. 

If by the end of the voting we have stalemates or whatever in the vote for which actors are in the game, Szyslak as the previous round winner gets to determine which ten actors are in the game.

What do you think of that?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 19, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What do you think of that?



*shrug*
I think it's great for the player who is watching the NTM thread daily, but for the casual drop-in players it's a bit disconcerting. I foresee lots or reminders of the current actor/theme. 
However, I've been proven wrong before, quite recently. 
Not to mention it's about 5x more work for the judge, having to denote when each section begins and ends.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2009)

Well even on the yearly theme I was almost driven mad by n00bs who dropped in, thats unavoidable. I worked damn hard keeping the game in order and stopping it from falling apart. Im just thinking if we do go with rotating actors its best to have which ones are going to be in the rotation and when predetermined. How do you think it could be done Vulpes? Personally I really like this idea, should we have more then one judge to ease the load?

edit: Ok I just had another idea, instead of having a three day rotation focusing on just one actor, we could just have a pool of actors, more then ten even, and people choose whichever one they want from that pool when they post a film. We could have a list of them in a spoiler box under the scores. Im just throwing out ideas here yaknow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 19, 2009)

The work you put into the last round was quite obvious and highly appreciated.
I absolutely agree that a predetermined list is a requirement. 

My primary concern is that the time allotted for each actor is so short.

However, after thinking about it, that might be just about right.
Lots of good actors had brief stints on the silver screen.

I'll go ahead and retract my comment. 
It's one of those on-my-mind-on-my-mouth days. ^^;

Multiple judges? 
...
I don't think that's necessary. It seems to be a manageable task for one at this point, even though it gets irksome at times. 

(and for the tl;dr people: Disregard that. I suck cocks.)

EDIT: *points* You're onto something, there!. Having a pool of actors to delve into makes it a lot more difficult to predict where the round might go. I like it.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 19, 2009)

That is far to complicated.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the pool of actors idea better than the predetermined roster of actors.  A predetermined scheduled roster would probably be too complicated to manage without a moderator constantly on hand, and I think they have enough on their plate with the March releases.

We could pick actors this round and actresses the next, or just jumble them up now.  I think the pool would need to be about 20 - 25 big, and should span multiple decades.  A pool wouldn't be that hard to keep track of or manage, and still allows for a wide variety of participation. 

FAST brings up some really good points about the complexity of defining remakes & sequels.  Adding in spoofs would probably just be too much.  Still a good idea for a theme though.

So the first step would be to get a loose vote on "pool of actors" vs "remakes and sequels".  If actors wins, we need to come up with the pool.  If remakes wins, we just need to define exactly what we mean by remakes and sequels.  

I think we can leave it open for a vote for about 24 hours.  So everyone go ahead and vote for a theme (lurkers too), so we can get the game going by this weekend.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2009)

Personally I like the idea of a pool of actors more so I vote for that.

I think we should mix actors and actresses together though, and I think around 25 is a good number. And although I like the idea of mini rounds a lot, I agree that would be too tough to manage properly and would bring about a lot of confusion.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 19, 2009)

Re: confusion it may not eliminate it entirely but perhaps get a staff member to post the thread (regardless of the judge) who can then edit the title/description, I will volunteer (even if it looks like I am not playing* I am certainly watching the game).

*I have a blank spot as far as films go from about 1975 to 1995 which does not help when playing again the NTM regulars. Good news is I usually get some good suggestions from it.

Back on topic actors could be good, I will go a pool if only because it may help to stem the flow of the cameo and arthouse/guild mandated films many of the "prolific" actors like to appear in. I suppose this also means I reverse my vote.

Another suggestion for next time around, we have done many genre themes, name and date perhaps box office flops?

Also the last few times I have posted a picture I have hashed (with something like http://md5-hash-online.waraxe.us/ ) an IMDB url so people can tell if they were right, should I continue?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So the first step would be to get a loose vote on "pool of actors" vs "remakes and sequels". If actors wins, we need to come up with the pool. If remakes wins, we just need to define exactly what we mean by remakes and sequels.



Motion seconded.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 20, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But which one do you want to go for? Actors or sequels?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 20, 2009)

^^; Oh yeah. Sorry. Should have stated that. 
(I guess I was waiting on a separate poll)

I'm voting for the pool-of-actors option.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, I was hoping more people would get involved with the planning side of the game, but I guess we should move forward with the pool of actors / actresses idea.  Should be a fun one.  Let's start throwing out some names.  

Just to brainstorm a few with good catalogs:

Paul Newman
Carey Grant
Jennifer Connelly
Robert DeNiro
Meryl Streep
Heath Ledger
Jodie Foster
Tom Hanks
Gene Hackman
Phillip Seymour Hoffman
Kate Winslet 
Jon Voight has been in everything
Harrison Ford
Ingrid Bergman
Kevin Spacey
Chow Yun-Fat
Penelope Cruz
Sophia Loren

Everyone throw out some names, and we'll put together a pool with some good variety.

@FAST, I like the idea of box office flops.  It would certainly stir up some debate.  As for the md5 hash idea, it might be a little too high tech to catch on for regular usage.  I think the "PM the previous poster" rule is working pretty well, but I guess it never hurts to have a backup.  I think I'll do it a few times this round if I post a movie and know I'll be away from the computer for a while.

Short answer: It can't hurt.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 22, 2009)

I thought of a good rule to the actor version,

The photo cannot contain the current actor

would make things interesting but might be too complicated


----------



## Man18 (Mar 22, 2009)

To be honest with IMDB someone can cheat really really easily so bad idea.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 22, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> To be honest with IMDB someone can cheat really really easily so bad idea.



People can cheat as it is with imdb.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





anyway some movies might be move obvious with the actor from the round
the poster can decide that.

If anyone is cheating at this game they should watch more movies.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 22, 2009)

You leave the window open you will know everything they have done... and its all on 1 pretty list. will be more of a speed race than a know the movie race. Hell with the "prolific" actors people will surely know almost all of their movies anyway.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice choices Szyslak!

Let me add a couple more.

Mel Gibson
Sylvester Stallone
Julia Roberts
Harvey Keitel
Wesley Snipes
Bruce Willis
Brad Pitt
Nicole Kidman
Ving Rhames
Jetll Li
Samuel L. Jackson
Christopher Walken
Judi Dench
Denzel Washington


----------



## Man18 (Mar 23, 2009)

HOW ABOUT 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001242/

OR 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001062/


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 23, 2009)

SkankyYankee said:
			
		

> I thought of a good rule to the actor version,
> 
> The photo cannot contain the current actor
> 
> would make things interesting but might be too complicated


I don't think we need a rule saying the actor _can't_ be in the still.  We can certainly say that the actor does not need to be in the still, just in the movie.  There's no rules against trying to make your entry easy to guess.  

And yes, people will be able to use imdb to assist them, but no more than they've been able to the last few rounds.  There's no way to prevent it, and I really don't see where that's an issue.  It's not like you can just look up the actor and post multiple guesses.  You still need to be able to discern which film it's from. 

I think we can get a pretty good list of names from what's been suggested so far, but there's still time to post up more if anyone wants.  I'll probably aim to put the thread up later today, assuming everything's working okay.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 23, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> SkankyYankee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres no need to take any measures against cheating. In the last round people had the year, as well as the actor in the still, people could have easily used IMDB to cheat.

Remember the issue of cheating wasnt brought up with genuine concern, it was brought up by TTDSman. A person who gave away clues and answers, and almost ruined the game. Who was asked by all players to stop, ignored that, was worse after, ignored mods requests to stay out of the game, had all his posts deleted. And even on the final day of the last round, after the game ended had his bullshit comments removed. He still persists to talk crap and interfere now it the suggestions thread.

All he does is try to troll and spoil this game for people, and hes derailing us now with pointless talk about cheating.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Mar 23, 2009)

I vote for the actor pool. Should be a good test for future actor themed games.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 24, 2009)

I won't suggest many actors, as we already have a lot to choose from. 

Dustin Hoffman
Edward Norton
Kevin Bacon (Since he's been in everything that Jon Voight hasn't)
Sean Connery
Burgess Meredith
Peter Sellers


----------



## Man18 (Mar 24, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheating will be a serious issue, mods (tony) just said please dont do that and I have a serious issue with changing the game when it was fine to begin with.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 24, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> Cheating will be a serious issue, mods (tony) just said please dont do that and I have a serious issue with changing the game when it was fine to begin with.


I really don't even know what you're talking about anymore.  Maybe you're missing the idea behind a pool of actors.  If someone posts a pic, and it could be from any movie that any one of 25 actors has been in, how are you going to cheat in a way that you couldn't have cheated in every other round?

Are you going to pull up the imdb pages for all 25 actors?  How does that help you?  

In every other round, if you recognize the actor, there's nothing stopping you from pulling up the imdb page and trying to figure out what movie it is.  How is that any different now?  

And more importantly, WHO THE HELL CARES?  It's a game.  You can make your pic as easy or as hard as you want to.  If you make it too easy, the game goes fast.  If you make it too hard, you'll have to come back and post a hint anyway.  The biggest thing that ruins the game are people who _intentionally_ mess with it.  Like they have nothing better to do with their lives.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 24, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you say uh oh?


If you havent been following so far and have just joined us here is a quick review 
A guy named Szyslak shot down a good idea that hasnt been used yet but has been talked about before and jumped on an idea by a guy named skanky yankee which wasnt a horrible idea.... EVEN THOUGH they tried to add in some new rules to accommodate (3-10 rule 3 days per actor, 10 actors per round). The new rule changed the whole thing Gray Hound had set in place to keep the game running smoothly due to trying to help out a new guys idea. In addition another idea/rule that was going to be implemented was judges every 3 days which is changing the set up its self.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 24, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going for the second.... 

If you are going to be saying _This_ you really really shouldnt be saying *this* due to the bull shit.

Its just a game and is no big deal but I totally get peeved when you goof off when I wealy wealy wanna be a judge. 


IN addition

your uninformed idea on how it was supposed to go shocks due to the fact that you were supposed to judge the next round.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok its pretty obvious TTDSman is only interested in trolling the fuck out of us all and messing the game up. 

Your proving to be a massive hypocrite, you disrupted and ruined the game so badly we had to get mods to intervene. You completely ignored and disregarded the other players pleas to stop fucking around, and got worse after. Now your trying to attack Szyslak and make out hes "taking over" or whatever. And spoiling Greyhounds "vision" of the game, when hes not even active in it any more.

We are slowly breathing new life into the game, weve got a few new players, it could be successful and popular on the forum at this rate.

Your not going to spoil this for us all.

We wont let that happen, you will go the way of your friend the worst if you dont quit it.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 24, 2009)

i am not trolling just stating that the actor in szyslaks view is much better than the ones already decided.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 25, 2009)

TTDSman, are you sure you're up to speed with the idea for the round we're proposing (and have voted for)?

This is the idea we are calling "pool of actors", and the one that we're most likely going with at this point:



			
				p1ngpong said:
			
		

> edit: Ok I just had another idea, instead of having a three day rotation focusing on just one actor, we could just have a *pool of actors*, more then ten even, and people choose whichever one they want from that pool when they post a film. We could have a list of them in a spoiler box under the scores. Im just throwing out ideas here yaknow.



With a "pool of actors", not a "set schedule of actors", cheating isn't really an issue.    

I'm not inventing wild rules, or taking anything over, or disrespecting any of greyhound's hallowed core ideas.  I'm just trying to get the next round going with a theme and a set of rules that the majority of participants agree on.  Which, as I understand it, is what I'm supposed to be doing for this round.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 25, 2009)

I think I should just add something regarding the overthrowing Greyhound scandal.

I did speak to him on irc a couple of days back, and said to him we are working on the next theme for the game. And he should drop into this thread and give us some ideas.

He still hasnt done that, so I guess its up to us now to keep the game alive.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 25, 2009)

I guess the only way for my point to be proven is for me to win the next round.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 26, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> I guess the only way for my point to be proven is for me to win the next round.


Sounds good TT.  Looking forward to your genuine participation.  iirc, you should have won the last round that I judged.

New NTM post is going up within an hour.  I've trimmed some of my suggestions off the list, and I think we have a pretty good pool of actors/actresses.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 26, 2009)

I was gonna prove it by cheating. so ill play right.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> I was gonna prove it by cheating. so ill play right.



Yeah whatever, the yearly rotation was the most easy one to cheat on, if you knew the actor, you had the date in  front of you. All it would take is to check their IMDB profile to figure out the film.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 26, 2009)

and in the new one the actor will always be infront of you.


----------



## Szyslak (Mar 26, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> and in the new one the actor will always be infront of you.


No, it won't.  I still don't think you get it.  There is no set schedule of actors.  Just a pool of actors to choose from.  You don't have to tell people which actor you choose.

Look at the movie Lazycus has up right now.  How would you cheat on that?  You either know the movie / actress, or you don't.  One of the actors from the pool is also in that movie, but not in the pic.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 26, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TTDSman18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am happy with the current game because the orig plan was okay then someone brought up a dumb fuck of an idea where you do 1 star every 3 days and a new judge per star it was just stupid as hell.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 26, 2009)

Skanky came up with the short rounds per actor idea, I then suggested we have thee day rotations of those actors. An hour later I realised that idea was shit and suggested the pool of actors. We were just throwing up ideas you know, and in throwing them up we came up with a decent idea that we are currently using.

We were just talking you know, brainstorming. I think the current theme is great!


----------



## Man18 (Mar 26, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Skanky came up with the short rounds per actor idea, I then suggested we have thee day rotations of those actors. An hour later I realised that idea was shit and suggested the pool of actors. We were just throwing up ideas you know, and in throwing them up we came up with a decent idea that we are currently using.
> 
> We were just talking you know, brainstorming. I think the current theme is great!



So yup we are in agreement then.


----------



## david432111 (Mar 27, 2009)

"You have a problem with authority, Mr. Anderson. You believe you are special, that somehow the rules do not apply to you. Obviously, you are mistaken. " - The Matrix

I just like this for some awkward reason.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 27, 2009)

Luigi F Mario will be the judge for the next round, so start submitting ideas for the next theme!

The idea is still on the table to have a round comprised of re-makes and sequels, so we could hash that out further, or come up with a new idea entirely.  The floor is open.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 27, 2009)

Quite nicely done, Luigi FM!
Try not to get yourself banned this month, plz. 

That round was tougher than I expected.



This line is a placeholder for when I have a suggestion for the next round.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 27, 2009)

to get the suggestions started i propose we do a round of movies "based on actual events", or period dramas/movies set in the past?









-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 27, 2009)

Not a bad suggestion, I quite like it. But it might be a bit restrictive. 

For example most period dramas are based on novels, not actual events.

But like I said not a bad idea.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 28, 2009)

to clarify, i meant do one or the other not both 







-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2009)

Ooops misread your post, sorry.

If I had to pick between the two I would go with the set in the past theme.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 28, 2009)

TTDSman18 said:
			
		

> and in the new one the actor will always be infront of you.




this posts gives me an idea.


one person post a pic with two actors in it.

the person who guesses correctly has to post a pic with that actor and another actor in a different movie.

and so on.


OR


one person posts a pic with only one actor in it.

the person who guesses correctly then has to post a pic of another movie the previous actor is in; but the picture will have a different actor in it.

and so on.


kinda like a six degrees of separation thing?


-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 28, 2009)

I like that idea too as it goes, its a bit complicated though. How about we refine it a little?

Lets say you post a picture of a film with X amount of actors in it, any number will do as long as there is at least one. The person who guesses correctly must post a film with someone that starred with them in that film, but was not in the last picture. 

What you think of that?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 28, 2009)

I really like the 'true story' idea, myself.


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 29, 2009)

Some good ideas there.  I like the "based on a true story" idea.  My only worry would be that it would get pretty obscure after the easy ones are picked off.  Still fine with me though.  Definitely need a rule to prohibit TV movies, or Vulpes would post all his favorite tear-jerkers from the Lifetime Movie Network and Hallmark Hall of Fame.

I really like the 'six degrees' idea, but it should probably be as simple as "the movie posted must contain an actor from the previous movie, but not the actor just pictured" (I think that's what pingy is saying too).  Trying to get two actors in the pic itself would limit the available screencaps and make it too easy to guess.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 29, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> I really like the 'six degrees' idea, but it should probably be as simple as "the movie posted must contain an actor from the previous movie, but not the actor just pictured" (I think that's what pingy is saying too).  Trying to get two actors in the pic itself would limit the available screencaps and make it too easy to guess.




Yeah thats what I was trying to say lol. Im kind of leaning towards the set in the past theme though personally.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 29, 2009)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Definitely need a rule to prohibit TV movies, or Vulpes would post all his favorite tear-jerkers from the Lifetime Movie Network and Hallmark Hall of Fame.




Awwwww! You mean I can't post "Not without my anus daugher"?


----------



## Szyslak (Apr 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, that was an actual theatrical release, iirc.  I can still picture how ridiculous Sally Field was in that movie.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 1, 2009)

since you three all prefer different themes and i have no prefference;  I used the list Randomizer at random.org to make a decision for us.

results-

There were 3 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

1. 2) Set in the past
2. 1) Based on a true story
3. 3) Six degrees of separation

Timestamp: 2009-04-30 22:57:59 UTC


so set in the past is the winner, i hope everyone is cool with that.


-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

Im cool with the set in the past theme, make sure you define "the past" though. I think WW2 (1945) and older is good, seeing as theres so many films set at that time.

I dont think setting the cap earlier  then that would be a good idea personally.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 1, 2009)

yes we should make a cutoff point.

also the movies should be "set" in the past not just made in 1937 or whenever.

what else?




-Luigi F Mario


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

That should be about it man, its a simple theme. Once you set a cutoff point and state old films dont count unless they are set in the past we should be read to roll!


----------



## Szyslak (May 1, 2009)

Sounds good to me.  I like pingy's suggestion of using WWII as the cutoff point, so that would mean any movie set in a time period 1945 or earlier.  Movies that were released in 1945 and before may be used, but only if they were set in the past relative to their release.

We may need a ruling about sci-fi / fantasy movies.  Can they really be set in the past when they're fantasy to begin with?  i.e. Is Lord of the Rings set in the past?  Or does it not count because its era doesn't really exist?

What about time travel movies where events take place in the past and in the present?  Is their era set by where the majority of the story takes place, or are they excluded all together?  

Or should it all just be judge's discretion?


----------



## p1ngpong (May 1, 2009)

I think we should keep it nice and simple with the WW2 cut off point. With any grey area movies at the judges decision. Personally if someone posted LOTR I would be fine with that. But if they posted back to the future or something similar I wouldnt be.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (May 1, 2009)

i don't think LOTR, Star Wars and other movies like that should count, but movies like "Wild Wild West" should.  BTF3 would count, but 1 and 2 wouldn't.  if it is partially set in the future/present that's ok as long as like 90% is set in the past.

I started the new round, and i'll edit this rule in when we nail it down.





-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> I agree, but I think Szyslak is both honest and smart enough that he can be a judge and participant.
> Is that really any different from how we've been playing?
> I participated in my round. P1ngy participated in his. I figured that was completely within the rules, so long as it didn't become a problem.
> (Although personally I would consider it uncouth for a judge to win his own round.)
> ...



I was kinda wondering that myself.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 10, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Lazycus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok guys Im going to admit it, he got banned because of me. As most of us knew he was a worst alternate account. The staff here seemed a bit oblivious to that fact, even when he bumped the worsts KYT and was answering questions as him, they did nothing. And I know for a fact a ton of staff saw that thread, so I was kind of amazed that he escaped being banned. However I didnt really care about that, and quite liked his Luigi persona so I didnt really mind that no action was taken. 

But the worst had to push it, he entered the tempcast competition last week and won it. I was on IRC when the winners where posted, and when I saw he had won I had to say something to Costello. Im sorry, but the guys been banned from here 20 fucking times, everyone knew who he was, and just because he escaped being banned again for 5 minutes and just because he wasnt as annoying as usual he deserves to get a prize? Over other, proper members here? No just no, he didnt deserve a flashcart and 8 gig card. He deserves nothing from here, over a real member of the forum. Now I didnt enter the competition or anything like that, and I didnt ask for Luigi to get banned, quite the opposite in fact I said Luigi hasnt done anything ban worthy, he just didnt deserve a prize. But Costello just said "Well ban evading is ban worthy" and that was that.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 10, 2009)

I knew I'd be missing something by skipping the tempcast last week!

Thank you for the explanation, p1ng. 
(I guess that explains the addition of the worst to your p0wn'd list.)

We all know it was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Szyslak (May 10, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I participated in my round. P1ngy participated in his. I figured that was completely within the rules, so long as it didn't become a problem.
> (Although personally I would consider it uncouth for a judge to win his own round.)


Yeah, I'd agree with that.  We never said the judge couldn't participate in the round, but the judge should also avoid appearing to have any conflicts of interest.  So it's probably best to not be fighting it out for the lead, and have to dock someone a point or something.  I can judge the rest of this round, and we'll just roll with it.    

TD was going to clean up anyway.


----------



## Szyslak (May 10, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Ok guys Im going to admit it, he got banned because of me. As most of us knew he was a worst alternate account. The staff here seemed a bit oblivious to that fact, even when he bumped the worsts KYT and was answering questions as him, they did nothing. And I know for a fact a ton of staff saw that thread, so I was kind of amazed that he escaped being banned. However I didnt really care about that, and quite liked his Luigi persona so I didnt really mind that no action was taken.


I thought it was pretty obvious too.  I was also surprised that nothing was done at that point.  But he seemed to be behaving and actually contributing, so I wasn't going to bang any gongs about it.

Thanks for explaining the rest of it pingy.  I didn't know he won something on the tempcast.  I doubt any of the staff would willingly give him the prize.  If he had just kept out of the limelight for a while, he probably would have been fine.  No I take that back, he would have gotten himself banned sooner or later.  Scorpions just gotta sting, you know.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 3, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I like that idea too as it goes, its a bit complicated though. How about we refine it a little?
> 
> Lets say you post a picture of a film with X amount of actors in it, any number will do as long as there is at least one. The person who guesses correctly must post a film with someone that starred with them in that film, but was not in the last picture.
> 
> ...



Well, we still have the above idea from the last time that we could go with, or the floor is open for entirely new ideas.

I was thinking last night about a theme of "Blockbusters and Award Winners".  You could only choose movies that had either:
a) made over $100 million at the box office
b) been nominated for an academy award for best picture

I realized that the idea was a bit "American-centric", so maybe there is a way to incorporate the box office figures from Europe and Asia, as well as the top awards from those regions?

Or, we could go back to just a plain old movie genre.  We haven't done that in a while.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm quite liking the "Six degrees" idea, the blockbusters idea is good as well.  In the UK we've got BAFTA awards so it does open it up to more than just Oscars. I know that China has their own awards system as well, can't remember the name of it at the mo tho!  I'd imagine countries like France, Holland and others with their own film industry must have something similar as well.  The range of stuff would be pretty big I'm guessing.

I'm up for whatever is most popular with the players.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought I would do a quick compilation of the themes that we had already used:

Original Name the Movie thread (partially archived)
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time (movies set in the past)
I think I got them all, but feel free to add any I missed.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 7, 2009)

I was sitting back and watching to see if there were any other suggestions before putting my two cents in.
Since there doesn't seem to be,
and because summer is here, for about half the globe, 
how would everyone feel about a beach/ocean movie theme?


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 7, 2009)

Personally Ive got to go with Luigis six degrees of separation idea. Its a fantastic suggestion.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 8, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Personally Ive got to go with Luigis six degrees of separation idea. Its a fantastic suggestion.


I would vote for this idea as well.  The Blockbusters / Award winners theme would probably require too much research before posting a movie, and that will most likely lead to a very slow round.  Whoever suggested that is an idiot.

I like the Beach / Ocean idea, and would probably vote for it next round, but I think we should give Luigi's idea a try.  Either way would be fine with me though.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 8, 2009)

New round open! I could decide between the 6 degrees and the beach/summer theme so I flipped a coin and the coin said 6 degrees!


----------



## greyhound (Jun 9, 2009)

Ooh, excellent round idea. Good job keeping this going guys.


----------

